# Emergency Heat?



## sdgmcdon (May 6, 2012)

Now that I have most of my emergency supplies I'm still stuck on one big problem - HEAT!?!? Where I live it can get pretty cold in the winter, not Minnesota cold, but still, really cold. 

I don't want to go through the costly process of converting a gas fireplace to wood burning/stove but I do want to solve this problem.

I know there are several indoor propane heaters on the market but that would require actually having to store large quantities of propane which is dangerous, especially considering I don't really have any outdoor space to store it and I would have no way of using the propane to cycle through it (even my BBQ is plumbed for gas); so that's out.

Anyone know of a wood burning stove that's inexpensive that I can store in the garage and use only when/if needed? I know without it being installed with a flue and chimney venting would be an issue, but in a real pinch I'm pretty sure I can come up with a safe/effective way to vent it.

The house is 2,100sqft but it wouldn't need to heat the entire place, thinking I would just have it on the lower floor and well, heat rises so while the place wouldn't be a warm cozy temp, we could just hang out near the stove most of the time and then at least we wouldn't freeze.

Suggestions?


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

We are in an all-electric neighborhood in a covenant-controlled area (don't get me started on THAT, but we have valid reasons for staying). We are fortunate to have very reliable underground electric, which we have supplemented with 42 solar panels (grid-tied - not emergency power). We have a wood-burning fireplace in the bedroom over the garage. 

We have added a couple of small kerosene heaters to our emergency preps. Also some kerosene lanterns. And some kerosene. Need to get more of that.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

First off when in an emergency situation you need to limit the space that you are heating. A bedroom etc where you can close the door. Secondly there are many portable stoves used for heating wall tents that you can use and vent through a window. You will have to have this prepared in advance with some sheet metal to close up around the stove pipe.

Secondly get blankets and sleeping bags as well as cold weather gear to wear or wrap up in so it does not take as much heat to keep you warm.

It would be fruitless to try and heat a 2100 sq foot home with a temporary device. Now there are also kerosene heaters available that can be used indoors and they heat very well. Maybe you would be able to heat the main rooms of the home and not the bedrooms with this.

No matter what you use, you will have to store fuel. wood, propane or kerosene.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I would stock up on propane if nothing else the small grill tanks or tailgater 20lb. cylinders.Cost about $50 last I checked.

We have about 5 of those but no propane heater yet.Also wanted to buy an extra 100gal. tank to fill.They cost about $200.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

cnsper said:


> First off when in an emergency situation you need to limit the space that you are heating.


The movie, "the day after tomorrow", shows a group of survivors surviving an arctic storm by retreating to one room where they bundle up, insulating themselves and the room with news paper and books, so that a heat source could keep them warm. Even if you need to use most of your home, having a heat safe room, where you can sleep and keep the kids, is an excellent idea.



Meerkat said:


> I would stock up on propane if nothing else the small grill tanks or tailgater 20lb. cylinders.Cost about $50 last I checked.
> 
> We have about 5 of those but no propane heater yet.Also wanted to buy an extra 100gal. tank to fill.They cost about $200.


In Europe they used propane heaters both in and out of doors, they burn clean and put off A LOT of heat.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

cnsper, very well said. Back when I was coming up there was no heat at night. Gas heaters or fireplaces, or whatever, were turned off or allowed to die out. Laying on a feather mattress, that wrapped around my body, and several handmade quilts was all ya got till morning came. Last year I bought some 70% wool blankets from a site online and they have proved to be working great. And your right...wear some clothes . And small rooms is a very good trick to keep heating the whole house up. 

I recall first getting central heat as a kid and thought..Wow, it is warm all night AND when I get outta bed.. We are just a little spoiled when it comes to comfort, flip a switch and woohoo. My new place is going to be heated with a fireplace (all I got for now), I have an abundance of fire wood and I am making the paper firebricks to use during the day. Lows here so far have been in the low 40's so no need for heat YET...(ok, some are grumbling). I just don't want to get tied to natural gas for heat, that stuff aint cheap. Also check out a homemade car heater for maybe the bathroom, easy to make and uses regular rubbing alcohol.

From sunny Florida..presently mid 40's.....Jack


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

I prefer the kerosene heaters to the propane ones, but everyone has an opinion. It has occurred to me the other day that even though I can keep the main floor relatively warm with the heater and our wood fireplace, the pipes would probably still freeze and perhaps burst. I'm keeping my eyes out for a decent Franklin stove that I can throw in the basement and use the vent for the passive radon "thingy" to vent the stove.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a basement? Allota folk round here put a wood burner in the basement. Like yall said, heat rises!

Lots a wood around ifin ya know where ta look. Old pallets, abandoned houses an buildins, tree's, furniture an such ifin it really wen't south.

Wood can be stored in a shed ifin yer in a fancy nieghborhood.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I've camped in below zero weather. Proper sleeping bags will keep you warm. What is your plan to cook with? A single room to have warm is the best/easiest idea. Anything that cooks your food will warm a small area.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are hooked to a natural gas line there is probably a really good chance of gas pressure staying up in the lines thru 95 % of emergencies. A couple of direct vented radiant heaters with manual gas valves could heat your house.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> The movie, "the day after tomorrow", shows a group of survivors surviving an arctic storm by retreating to one room where they bundle up, insulating themselves and the room with news paper and books, so that a heat source could keep them warm. Even if you need to use most of your home, having a heat safe room, where you can sleep and keep the kids, is an excellent idea.


I live in the great white North and it does get cold here, very cold. When we remodeled the basement of our home we selected one room, a large bedroom, and we insulated it like no other. 2x6 walls instead of 2x4 with Tyvex wrap, styrofoam sheets and fiberglass insulation. We did the same in the ceiling of the room as well. Then we added another layer of Tyvex and a heavier grade sheetrock. The egress window is insulated glass as well and has an "insulation block" cut to fit inside the 8" deep window sill. Doors are solid wood. We have a large stack of wool blankets in the closet along with 2 cases of hand warmers and an energy saver electric convection heater. We have a couple small generators in the garage (+ gas of course) along with a number of propane tanks and a couple "Mr. Heater" propane tank toppers. I am not done with my "cold room" yet but I am getting a lot closer.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

You may want to look at a conversion kit for your gas fireplace to propane. I know that my gas logs have the capability of being converted easily, and a large propane tank could last the whole winter. I'm not real keen on propane since I have seen the aftermath of accidents and incidents that left buildings leveled and people dead, but most of those were a result of somebody doing something incredible stupid. You might want to call a professional propane service and let them evaluate your situation.


----------

